
Composable Decorators vs. Imperative Utility Methods - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/02/26/composable-decorators.html?2015-08
======
twic
This would appear to be nonsense.

"The object text is just a composition of decorators, not an executable
procedure."

And yet the only thing you can do with it is call the one method on it. So it
pretty much is an executable procedure, actually.

"This design is much more flexible and reusable than a more traditional one"

There is not a single thing you can do with this design that you can't do with
a "more traditional" one.

"This is imperative and procedural programming. Composable decorators, on the
other hand, would make this code object-oriented and declarative."

Seriously, is this satire or something?

